

Announcing The Next Hacker News Kansai Meetup (#4)  - ekianjo
http://hnkansai.doorkeeper.jp/events/2094

======
ekianjo
This time the event will be more on the Kobe side (not far from Ashiya for
those familiar with the area) but still very easily accessible from Osaka or
Kyoto.

By the way, you can find more info about HN Kansai events on the official
website : <http://hnkansai.org/> as well as videos from the previous
presentations, in case you could not join last time:
[http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbxKJC9zZJ9C7YDYuZ3m59Q/vide...](http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbxKJC9zZJ9C7YDYuZ3m59Q/videos?flow=grid&view=0)

~~~
kgarten
thanks great. Any info if/when there is also a meetup in December/January?
Would love to finally drop by. Yet, so far, I'm always traveling (first
Kyushu, now Germany on the 30th ... :S )

------
ahelwer
Have there been meetups elsewhere? I know the tech startup scene in Calgary
isn't so hot, but I've seen the city name-dropped quite a few times on here.

~~~
ekianjo
I compiled a map of the locations I could find a little while ago. Maybe this
is helpful for you: <http://goo.gl/maps/sxJ8d>

